# Bow Hunters Harassed By Animal Activists



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Sad story. hope they catch the sob that did this.

http://www.kutv.com/content/news/topnew ... 5b1c6afc7e


----------



## EvenOlderFudd (Jun 18, 2008)

What a bunch of DINKS!! I hope when they run into some more hunters. That the hunters are passive. Not out of control. and take these people to see the man... And maybe they can share a cell with,, BIG BUBBA!!!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

:evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: I don't like to think about how I would react... :evil:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Sad... no doubt. I actually had my first run in with an anti the other day up hunting. Tried not to get into even a discussion with them... when she said she hated hunting and asked how I could hurt those beautiful creatures, I just told her, well, I guess its not for everyone. Her husband was nice but she was a little over the top and obnoxious. For some reason, the fact that she didn't speak real fluent English rubbed me the wrong way as well.... I don't know.. maybe thats splitting hairs but it bugged me.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

(duplicate post)


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: I don't like to think about how I would react... :evil:


I know i got pissed on saterday night when a guy took his bike off the road to get his son first deer. I went off on him. I know i would proubly end up in jail on this one.sad to say. mess with my truck you die


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Sounds like it's time for LE to set up a sting. This could get ugly real quick. :evil:


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

Maybe those activist will go down to the Monroe unit and start harrassing all the hunters there, then when the Spider gets run off the private land he'll run right over their obnoctious a$$es. I just love seeing those videos of the animal activists being run over by the poor innocent helpless animals.
Sad to say but we all better get used to seeing the anti's and hearing from them. They have already been out in other states for years. Utah has just been overlooked for years.
I don't know what I would have to say to any of those people, guess I better start thinking up a reply.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

I really like how riverrat handled it, that's how I would handle it, and I hope that is how we all would handle it. It seems to me like we are eternally fighting an uphill battle in this one. The anti's have nothing to lose and we have everything at stake. I am sorry for those hunters, but am kind of glad this happened. Makes them (the activists)look stupid. Can you imagine the fall out that would occur if a hunter harassed some hikers? We'd be done. 

Be wise fellas. Good job Riley... You are an officer and a gentleman...


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

> I know i got **** on saterday night when a guy took his bike off the road to get his son first deer. I went off on him. I know i would proubly end up in jail on this one.sad to say. mess with my truck you die


What happened? What did you do to who and what bike? Not sure what you're saying.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

fatbass said:


> If you get harrassed or even feel a threatening glance, I would suggest pulling out your cameras and taking some friendly "preliminary mug shots" of those antis. Get their vehicles, too. If you come out of the trees to find your truck tires slashed, you'll have something for the cops. I seriously doubt anyone in their right mind would try anything if they know you have their picture.


Well stated! Ounce of prevention...


----------



## coydogg (Oct 6, 2007)

Its kinda dumb these days. All this "green" talk has people thinking its cool to be for the environment now. its like a fashion phase. Its funny when you run into people that are so against hunting but are regular meat eaters. I had someone try and tell me that hunting was bad. I asked them if they eat meat and they said yeah. then I asked them if they new exactly where there meat was coming from and they said Harmons. How do they know that the meat that is on there plate isn't the product of some guys torture experiment to see how many hits with a sledge hammer it takes to kill a cow (no bs on that either, I have seen it). In my opinion, hunting is a whole lot more ethical than anything else. If I had my way I would eat nothing but wild game.


----------



## coydogg (Oct 6, 2007)

oh yeah I forgot, people that pull those kind of stunts (slashing tires, scaring off animals  , etc) need to think before they act. If I catch someone pulling that crap on me, they are going to the hospital. End of story.


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

Could be a good idea to make sure that those of us that have a CCP are using it while in the field, these people are becoming more brazen and I don't think they deserve any response when you run into them and they start mouthing off. But as the story says that a few of them are willing to slash tires and go to extremes to annoy hunters who is to say that soon they won't start physically attacking hunters as well? They probably don't consider a bow a very easy to use weapon. Just a thought, I'd rather be safe than sorry, but as I said I don't think they need any response to fuel their fire, that is what they want. By the way when I say "using it" I mean having it handy, not shooting people! (I know at least one person will wonder why I promote violence!)


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> I really like how riverrat handled it, that's how I would handle it, and I hope that is how we all would handle it. It seems to me like we are eternally fighting an uphill battle in this one. *The anti's have nothing to lose *and we have everything at stake. I am sorry for those hunters, but am kind of glad this happened. Makes them (the activists)look stupid. Can you imagine the fall out that would occur if a hunter harassed some hikers? We'd be done.
> 
> Be wise fellas. Good job Riley... You are an officer and a gentleman...


Great post idiot  I agree with you 100 percent. I don't think all of them have nothing to lose... especially the one's that screw with the wrong ******* that would just love to see how far they could get with three blades through their liver. :shock:


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Animal activist goal is get attention and a confrontation .We should give them neither. We need to think before we act . As much as we would like to do them harm , that would just find US in court .


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> > I know i got **** on saterday night when a guy took his bike off the road to get his son first deer. I went off on him. I know i would proubly end up in jail on this one.sad to say. mess with my truck you die
> 
> 
> What happened? What did you do to who and what bike? Not sure what you're saying.


We where siting there watching a doe feeding and she keeped looking back in to the trees. Then my wife said there a big buck right there. they where about a 1000 yards if not more across the field. So my buddys and I took off across the field. As we where about to take off a guy and his son was walking abck to the road. So we took off after the big buck. The buck was feeding towards us and we where geting closer and all a sudden we here some yelling and we figer it was soem hunter trying to mess us up. so the deer turn and started to head back to the trees. well the back made it back to the tree and we could only get to withen 216 yards of this buck. As we walked back trying to foger out what happen. we got back talked to my wife and found out those guys took there two wheeler across the field.So we drove up the road and there was a truck sitting there with the same kind of bike in teh back and a lady siting in it. So we took pic of the plate. We went up the road about a half mile and turned around and as we where coming down there where coming across the fieldon the bike and draging a small four point buck out. we stoped and asked they guys do you know it agaistn the law to do that and he siad YES.So we took a little video clip of them and there bike deer truck and are in the proce right now turning them in. We told the dud that he messed us up on a nice buck. That the reason I got pissed at the dud and went off. I get pissed off when people come on here and bitch about atv's and they dont do anything about it. well I get pissed and do something about it. I just hope now they send him a nice fat tickit in the mail. I hope that clears that up for you idot with a bow.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

There was a great story a few years back in the news about a case just like this.

A group of anti-hunters with pots and pans were waiting at a popular trailhead. A bowhunter showed up and they followed him into the woods banging the pots and scaring away the wildlife. He didn't say a word or even acknowledge they were there. 

Instead he began taking a meandering route into the hills, doubling back on his own trail and at times going in circles. The group followed him all day, and when evening arrived they began asking him when he was going to head back to his truck.

He replied that he was on a 3-day hunt, at which point he took off his pack and set up his tent. The anti-hunters were lost, and ended up spending a few long and very cold nights without food and shelter until the hunter guided them back to their cars. The hunter was civil and polite the whole time, but it's a safe bet the group never tried something like that again.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I certainly don't approve of this behavior. Slashing tires is a property crime and should be punished. 

That said, if the antis take to the hills and make noise on PUBLIC land, I accept that. A scout troop or even a novice hunter with a walmart bugle and too many hours of "screaming hot bulls" will scare everything away faster than an anti in tie-dye echoing polka music out of a ghetto blaster. Public lands are for anyone to use and if someone else disrupts our hunt, that is part of the package. I don't like it. But I accept it. 

The WORST thing we as hunters could do though, is think we are tough with a CCW and then pull or even flash a weapon in confrontation. That would set our cause back in the world of public perception - which is everything in keeping our hobby/lifestyle alive and well. Documenting the criminal activity is the way to go. When these folks are accountible for their actions - it will slow.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> idiot with a bow said:
> 
> 
> > > I know i got **** on saterday night when a guy took his bike off the road to get his son first deer. I went off on him. I know i would proubly end up in jail on this one.sad to say. mess with my truck you die
> ...


Don't know what this has to do with animal activists  ... but I would not be happy either


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> That said, if the antis take to the hills and make noise on PUBLIC land, I accept that. A scout troop or even a novice hunter with a walmart bugle and too many hours of "screaming hot bulls" will scare everything away faster than an anti in tie-dye echoing polka music out of a ghetto blaster. Public lands are for anyone to use and if someone else disrupts our hunt, that is part of the package. I don't like it. But I accept it.


Incidental behavior is part of the deal, however I am fairly certain that it is illegal to intentionally chase game or harass hunters in most western states, I read this in an OL magazine article a couple of years back, for what it is worth. Anyone??


----------



## blackbear (Oct 18, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> I certainly don't approve of this behavior. Slashing tires is a property crime and should be punished.
> 
> That said, if the antis take to the hills and make noise on PUBLIC land, I accept that. A scout troop or even a novice hunter with a walmart bugle and too many hours of "screaming hot bulls" will scare everything away faster than an anti in tie-dye echoing polka music out of a ghetto blaster. Public lands are for anyone to use and if someone else disrupts our hunt, that is part of the package. I don't like it. But I accept it.
> 
> The WORST thing we as hunters could do though, is think we are tough with a CCW and then pull or even flash a weapon in confrontation. That would set our cause back in the world of public perception - which is everything in keeping our hobby/lifestyle alive and well. Documenting the criminal activity is the way to go. When these folks are accountible for their actions - it will slow.


Id never think about using my CC gun for threatening, or scaring someone. However, with that said. I would use it the same way Id confront a suspicious person in my neighborhood. Its comfort in knowing shes there. Again, Id never brandish unless my life was in immediate danger. But knowing Iv got 17 9mm hollow points waiting on my hip, gives me a lot more comfort approaching, interrogating, and speaking to a suspected criminal. Of course, as all CCW permit holders know, the other party must make threats first, and be attempting to assault you before you may reach for your lethal. Also, you cannot use lethal if only property is threatened(in this case vehicles), but again, I find great comfort in my approaching of these criminals, knowing that 'bonnie' is in my pocket. I say to anyone who wants to break the law in front of me- bring it on...


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

> I hope that clears that up for you idot with a bow.


Kinda   I get the jist of it. Someone plowed their bike off road and screwed up your hunt. That sucks...


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> > I hope that clears that up for you idot with a bow.
> 
> 
> Kinda   I get the jist of it. Someone plowed their bike off road and screwed up your hunt. That sucks...


yep that pretty much what happend.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> idiot with a bow said:
> 
> 
> > > I hope that clears that up for you idot with a bow.
> ...


Any updates as to what happened?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Kinda   I get the jist of it. Someone plowed their bike off road and screwed up your hunt. That sucks...[/quote]

yep that pretty much what happend.[/quote]
Any updates as to what happened?[/quote]

they wife is waiting for the chife to call her back and let us know if they are going to send a tickit out to them or not. if they do we will ahve to gog to court and that just fine and dandy with me. I will let you all know what happens.


----------

